# Snake hunting tips?



## Apex Predator (May 11, 2010)

Spent half a day in the swamps Sunday.  Didn't get on any hogs, but had a good time.  The weather was great!

I spent the whole time looking for water mocassins, and didn't see any!  I even trolled the sunny river bank for an hour or more, without seeing the first one!  I need some big ones to back a longbow.

I've never purposely looked for them, which was probably my problem.  I figured they would be in the sun trying to soak up the heat, since it was a cool morning.  Anyone have any tips on finding cotton mouths?


----------



## stick-n-string (May 11, 2010)

Go to chickasawhatchee we killed 4 within a hour! 
I did notice they were all just before dark, if that helps any. 
A few years ago during the drought I saw 12 out there in 1 day! Talking about making you nervous!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 11, 2010)

Look under dead logs, stick ya hand  in any holes ya find and feel around. Not me. Good luck Marty. mIke


----------



## Elbow (May 11, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> Go to chickasawhatchee we killed 4 within a hour!
> I did notice they were all just before dark, if that helps any.
> A few years ago during the drought I saw 12 out there in 1 day! Talking about making you nervous!



12?? I don't want to see one! And I don't want to hunt for one either!


I'll let you guys/gals kill them so they'll all be gone when I get to Georgia!
El


----------



## Apex Predator (May 11, 2010)

When are you expecting to be back home Elbow?  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## RogerB (May 11, 2010)

Beaver dams, especially if they have alittle water running over/through them, or culverts that have a little water moving.


----------



## stick-n-string (May 11, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Beaver dams, especially if they have alittle water running over/through them, or culverts that have a little water moving.



I apologize Marty for getting off subject, but speaking of beaver dams, did yaw see on the news where they were showing a 3,000 ft beaver dam? Bet there were plenty of snakes around that dam!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 11, 2010)

Didn't see that one Jonathan.


----------



## Elbow (May 11, 2010)

Of all my years living out there, never saw a beaver dam...but maybe that's why I never saw so many snakes at one time!

Apex, very very soon, I'm gonna let it be a surprise~
El


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2010)

If you can find a few places where bullfrogs congregate, you should find cottonmouths.
If you really want to find them, look were the frogs are at night.


----------



## DePhil (May 11, 2010)

They have lots of cottonmouths at Silver Springs.  However, they may take umbrage at you shooting them!!


----------



## trial&error (May 12, 2010)

try fishing any of our lakes.  Thats when I always see them.


----------



## OconeeDan (May 14, 2010)

Marty, Marty, Marty, ...have you tried calling them?  Lay on the ground and squeak like a mouse.
Dan


----------



## schleylures (May 14, 2010)

wear shot pants and flip flops and go back to the swampwithout thermo cell and carry a crocker sack


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 14, 2010)

Marty, Go to Ft.Stewart and start walking the creeks and don't look at where you are place'in your feet. That's how I find them!!! And that's why I carrie a roll of that white paper just for that reason!!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 14, 2010)

I'm going over to my Father-in-laws for supper after work.  He lives right on a canal loaded with bull frogs.  I think I will walk it just before dark.  I'll have some #9s in my .38!


----------

